# Can goats eat green bean vines?



## doodles

Is it okay for the goats to eat the green bean plants that we are pulling from the garden? I know that the deer sure love em!
Angie


----------



## Feral Nature

Beans are legumes so it would be good food as long as it wasn't in large amounts but fed like browse. Mine are used to large amounts of mixed browse so it probably would not hurt mine at all to get strange and unusual green things. However, a herd that is fed exclusively on hay and feed may have trouble with the sudden introduction of fresh green stuff. proceed with caution in limited quantities.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Also cut your vines down, don't pull them up, the tiny little nodes on the ends of them are fixed nitrogen which add really good things to your soil, you want them in your soil to decompose. I don't feed vines, they go into the compost pile, but I do pick off all the leaves and feed them to the goats and rabbits. Vicki


----------



## Rose

Must be the last day for everybody's green beans. My goats are snacking on bean plants, too.


----------



## doodles

I have already canned over 200 quarts and we will plant more this week for a fall crop. I can for my 2 older kids and we still have 3 at home. I just wanted to get the most out of those vines and with the cost of hay the goats and cows will benefit more. I guess we can do the same with the pea vines when they are spent. We pulled the corn stalks and fed them to the cows and horses. They are almost dry. You gotta stretch every way we can this year. Heaven forbid I cut down on my mouths to feed. I just keep ferreting out ways to feed them :/


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does

Make sure you haven't dusted them with 7 dust or anything like that. Mine love to eat pea hulls too. I had a couple rows of purple hull peas and whenever I shell them I throw the hulls out to them and they think that is the best treat.


----------

